# ??????



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2013)

Had these little beasties show up the morning....










Geo

*EDIT:*Never mind, just saw that HorseUSA was logged in.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2013)

yes sorry, updated the forum software. now have to tweak some of the plugins for proper operation.
trying to get the whole system tip top. with new features.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Would explain the Metro thingy! 
Thought to myself....wtf!?


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 19, 2013)

The posts and all are really hard to read.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep, if this is the new look....do not like.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Can't say that I'm fan either, but....as it's still being worked on, I'm not saying too much...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2013)

All forums are based on templates. The Admin then adds/deletes certain options and then customizes items like banners, buttons, colors (background, foreground, text, links, etc.) and all that other stuff.

Horse is most likely working on the "innards" before setting/adjusting the "eye candy"


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2013)

No problems. Just gonna log out for a while lest I have a seizure.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2013)

Patience guys. These things take time.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2013)

yes I am trying to tweak things still. The old style should be back on now. Correct?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2013)

horseUSA said:


> yes I am trying to tweak things still. The old style should be back on now. Correct?


Yep, it's back


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice one Horse, help yourself to a beer....or several!


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 19, 2013)

horseUSA said:


> yes I am trying to tweak things still. The old style should be back on now. Correct?



Thanks, man


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2013)

All good...thanks Horse.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Oct 19, 2013)

Was it gone???
I musta fell asleep.


----------

